# When did "pond management" become a forum - cant find thread



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

If memory serves, this forum was added at some point. The posts go back to 05 but I think it was added after that? The reason I ask is because I am looking for a thread I started after 05 but cant find it. I may have posted in the lounge but I thought it was here. I am having no luck with the search function but then again I have never had much luck with it. The thread was a pictorial and narrative of a koi pond I dug. My computer with the pics died so the only pics are in the thread. Thanks.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Look at your profile and under the tab "statistics" you can find links for a search of all posts you have made and all topics you have started.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

OK I will do that, thanks KaGee. I tried the search function with "koi" (which I'm certain would have been in my posts if not the title)and got nowhere. I like the avatar, I remember when you were snoopy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JamesT said:


> If memory serves, this forum was added at some point. The posts go back to 05 but I think it was added after that? The reason I ask is because I am looking for a thread I started after 05 but cant find it. I may have posted in the lounge but I thought it was here. I am having no luck with the search function but then again I have never had much luck with it. The thread was a pictorial and narrative of a koi pond I dug. My computer with the pics died so the only pics are in the thread. Thanks.


I just went through the 171 posts you started and didn't see anything looking like it was about Koi's. Brought up an interesting discontinued lure thread. 

Didn't look for threads that you may have responded to though....


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I just responded to that thread and thought it was odd to be dredged up after 5 years. Thanks thread dredger.

This is quite puzzling. I went through all 12 pages in Pond Management, my posts, and pizzas (my bros acct which I used to post to)posts too. No big deal. All my canadian trip pics were on that computer too and I plan to someday remove the hard drive and hopefully retrieve the files- keeping my fingers crossed. Also, maybe I didnt start the thread and it was tacked on to someone elses, I tend to hijack. No biggie.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JamesT said:


> I just responded to that thread and thought it was odd to be dredged up after 5 years. Thanks thread dredger.
> 
> This is quite puzzling. I went through all 12 pages in Pond Management, *my posts, and pizzas (my bros acct which I used to post to)posts too.* No big deal. All my canadian trip pics were on that computer too and I plan to someday remove the hard drive and hopefully retrieve the files- keeping my fingers crossed. Also, maybe I didnt start the thread and it was tacked on to someone elses, I tend to hijack. No biggie.


Here ya go...............Pizza has a link to some pond photos.....

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=88232


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks. Apparently the search engine needs "koi ponds" and not just "koi".

You would think a search for "koi">titles only>pond management

Would bring up a thread entitled "koi ponds"...



Then to complicate, it was indeed a hijack.

That pond actually has an ogf history. It was first dug by ogf's Leckig (Greg). Then I expanded it.

Its in clintonville, I knew Greg from here and fishing and he ....well....it was the room he rented before I did.

I moved out basically right after I finished it about 7 years ago. i was back a few years back. Less fish but still a lot and the biggest were probably 18". Ill visit this year and snap some pics. 

Thanks for finding that SC (if memory serves you collect old milk bottles?)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Thanks. Apparently the search engine needs "koi ponds" and not just "koi".
> 
> You would think a search for "koi">titles only>pond management
> 
> ...


Yes on the milk bottles! Along with fishing lures..


----------

